# LOST PADDLE BETWEEN 1-25/HWy 34/EPIC (FT COLLINS/LOVELAND)



## moses horner (Jan 26, 2004)

Paddle lost on the way to Kayak polo the night of January 22 around 8:00 pm. It is a black Werner with clear duct tape on either end. 

If found, please call, 970-481-1200.


----------

